# ride capo heelcup screws insanely tight!



## chowdalove (Apr 11, 2013)

So i recebtly purchased new board bindings and boots, yey for me.

was really excited to set up the board, anyway i installed the bindings and needed to adjust the heelcup to centre the boot on the board.

This is where i encountered 4 (2 on each binding) superman+hulk tightened screws. These are the screws on the outside near where the ankle sits that you need to remove so you can pull the heelcup back. For the life of me I can't unscrew them! and before anyone says are you turning it the right way i know my ****! lefty loosey righty tighty  haha but seriously what gives is this normal, anyone have any ideas? i've been trying heaps but stopped now because i don't want to bur out the screws. someone suggested a percussion drill, but first i might try some wd40 first, thoughts everyone?


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

chowdalove said:


> So i recebtly purchased new board bindings and boots, yey for me.
> 
> was really excited to set up the board, anyway i installed the bindings and needed to adjust the heelcup to centre the boot on the board.
> 
> This is where i encountered 4 (2 on each binding) superman+hulk tightened screws. These are the screws on the outside near where the ankle sits that you need to remove so you can pull the heelcup back. For the life of me I can't unscrew them! and before anyone says are you turning it the right way i know my ****! lefty loosey righty tighty  haha but seriously what gives is this normal, anyone have any ideas? i've been trying heaps but stopped now because i don't want to bur out the screws. someone suggested a percussion drill, but first i might try some wd40 first, thoughts everyone?


I had the exact same issue. I was screaming "bullshit!!!" as I was turning with all my might. 

My solution was to find the exact size Phillips screwdriver (I forget what size now), get a friend to hold the board and get a pair of vise grips. My friend held the board with my bindings mounted and I tightened the vise grips as firmly as I could on the shaft of the screwdriver. I then put all my weight on the handle of the screwdriver and used the vise grips for leverage to turn the screws. It was ridiculous to be that tight. That is how I got mine loose. Good luck.

Jason


----------



## chowdalove (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm really happy that I'm not the only one, i started to doubt my manliness when sitting there red faced trying to turn those bad boys!

I think you hit the nail on the head i think my screwdriver was slightly undersized, need to find the perfect size and get someone to help. Thanks for the tips lets hope i get these stubborn suckas!!


----------



## chowdalove (Apr 11, 2013)

so i've successfully got the screws out but i have a problem, the actual heal portion of the binding is so tight the boot can barely get right to the back of it. My boots are also ride boots so i would assumed everything would have been OK. probably even of more concern is the fact that I have slightly more toe overhang than heel and the heelcup is pulled all the way back to its furtherest setting, can't do much more in this regard im worrried. Its weird cause i have size 9 boots and medium bindings, for all intensive purposes should be ideal

did you have the same issue west baden iron??


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

chowdalove said:


> so i've successfully got the screws out but i have a problem, the actual heal portion of the binding is so tight the boot can barely get right to the back of it. My boots are also ride boots so i would assumed everything would have been OK. probably even of more concern is the fact that I have slightly more toe overhang than heel and the heelcup is pulled all the way back to its furtherest setting, can't do much more in this regard im worrried. Its weird cause i have size 9 boots and medium bindings, for all intensive purposes should be ideal
> 
> did you have the same issue west baden iron??


I actually got a set of capos 3 days ago, returned my raiden phantoms and got the capos.

I did find the screws kinda tight but i used the correct size screwdriver and with a bit of elbow grease got them off pretty simply. As far as the heel cup i have a XL and size 13 boot and i have no issues, in fact i think the heel cup is quite large in that respect and centering my boots was fairly straight forward also. Sorry cant help ya with that one...


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

chowdalove said:


> did you have the same issue west baden iron??


Glad to hear you got the screws out.

I don't have the same fitment issues though. I have size Large bindings and Burton Ox 10.5 boots. They fit really well together.

Jason


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

chowdalove said:


> so i've successfully got the screws out but i have a problem, the actual heal portion of the binding is so tight the boot can barely get right to the back of it. My boots are also ride boots so i would assumed everything would have been OK. probably even of more concern is the fact that I have slightly more toe overhang than heel and the heelcup is pulled all the way back to its furtherest setting, can't do much more in this regard im worrried. Its weird cause i have size 9 boots and medium bindings, for all *intents and *purposes should be ideal
> 
> did you have the same issue west baden iron??


You needed the large binding. It sounds like you're right on the size edge with your boots.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

bseracka said:


> You needed the large binding. It sounds like you're right on the size edge with your boots.


yea, I use a 12 boot, they recommended a large, I went with the maestro


----------



## chowdalove (Apr 11, 2013)

see i thought i would have been fine with medium since size 9 was in the medium's range, plus the fact i bought ride boots i thought i would be safe.

When you consider czoid74 is riding a size 12 boot in a large, which is the large's specified limit, you'd think the same rules apply for me.

It's frustrating because i ordered them from overseas and not really sure what i can do now.

Edit: attached the link to a photo hope it works haha


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

chowdalove said:


> see i thought i would have been fine with medium since size 9 was in the medium's range, plus the fact i bought ride boots i thought i would be safe.
> 
> When you consider czoid74 is riding a size 12 boot in a large, which is the large's specified limit, you'd think the same rules apply for me.
> 
> ...


Yea bud, I almost made the same mistake, lucky that I called in, they told me I would have to much binding, they fit perfectly... im putting them on my proto, can wait till winter to try them out


----------



## chowdalove (Apr 11, 2013)

so bit of an update an hopefully you guys can help me make a decision.

I emailed the shop I bought it from and told them the situation, the guy replied and said a bit of toe overhang isn't a massive issue and that he has a bit on his setup (believe if you want to haha) 

Anyway he said that I can install the binding discs perpendicular with the board, as opposed to parallel which is how they are installed now. He also said if i don't want to, they are happy to exchange the bindings only problem is they don't have ride capo's in large and I would need to get something else (bummer plus i owuldn't know what to get). 

My first question is, the current binding is a tight fight with the boot at the heel, i.e. the heel almost gets stuck right at the back, the binding sort of clamps it, would a large binding make any difference to this?

and secondly what do you guys think i should do haha is it worth exchanging or should i install the discs like he mentioned and just deal with it?

sorry for the long post but just that keen to get everything right for this winter!


----------

